# My HO creations...



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

videos will come soon demonstrating the real working water fall an river along with all other animated things.... let me know what you guys think, im here to answer any questions and take all of your constructive criticism....

more pics is i go along....

beginning of the river and lake bed...














































Mountain with fully functioning waterfall and river made of foam newspaper and plaster of paris










waterproofing it..










running hosing for water and pump..
































































Coal Mining/ Construction Mountain (not done)





























































































Our House..



















Pics of the replica house..( sorry too much flash)
















































little bridge i made for the incline/decline and some scenery with scratch builds














































main bridge i made with balsa wood and tiny detail nails no weathering yet....




























Box i made for all controller to the left of the controllers will be the sticker i will make on my decal machine of the layout to set up all switches with lights









Train Display I Made..










Whole Layout on top of custom tables i made, i turned the left side into storage for all train and model equipment and right side as a book case.


















More pics to come as i go along... still TONS of work to do, painting, building, weathering, airbrushing etc...

Thanks for viewing...

If anyone is interested in custom layouts, builds, paint jobs, construction etc.... i do it all and will come to you for home builds and anything that i cant just build at home and send to you... in box me for details, have a blessed day


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great stuff! I love the custom house, modelled after the real deal. Nice!

And ... actual running water?!? Wow ... not too many guys venturing down that road. Well done on your part!

Just out of curiosity, are you pumping clear (tap) water, or did you think about adding any subtle coloring to it? (We've had a crazy-long question/debate about the "color or water" going on here.)

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## BTD (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow! 

What are you planning on adding to the water? Boats? Looks great!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Great work Exclusive and that Bridge is outstanding along with your home. What are the dimensions of your table? Do you have a way to get into your mountains or backside of the layout? Very imressive also on the running water...using a Fish tank pump by any chance? Hope to see more updates on the layout...keep up the good work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow.....just wow. That layout is so awesome, I'm at a loss for words!


-J.


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Great stuff! I love the custom house, modelled after the real deal. Nice!
> 
> And ... actual running water?!? Wow ... not too many guys venturing down that road. Well done on your part!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, and I tried the coloring and did not like it what so ever, did not look real to me, so now I have running tap water which makes more sense considering the water is supposed to be coming from the top of the mountain being "fresh" water which runs crystal clear, also added some salt to keep water from smelling bad if I don't run it for a week or so..



BTD said:


> Wow!
> 
> What are you planning on adding to the water? Boats? Looks great!


Yes some small boats with ppl in them attached with thin fishing line so they don't mov too much with the current from the river while still looking real.



MacDaddy55 said:


> Great work Exclusive and that Bridge is outstanding along with your home. What are the dimensions of your table? Do you have a way to get into your mountains or backside of the layout? Very imressive also on the running water...using a Fish tank pump by any chance? Hope to see more updates on the layout...keep up the good work!:thumbsup:


Thank you very much, my table is 4'x14" and as stationary as the mountains seem, I can access the from the bottom and are made to be removed without ruining the layout or being able to see any seems for more realism, I thought it all out before building lol. A good train rule of thumb is, the parts you can't access are usually the first ones to fail.!



Mr.Buchholz said:


> Wow.....just wow. That layout is so awesome, I'm at a loss for words!
> 
> -J.


That really makes me feel good about what I've done, thank you!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice. I love the waterfall. Now will there be a tide in the river? Ha! Well you will have everything else going on there so why not? Great work Exclusive HO. Keep the pictures coming. Pete


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks great. I love the real water. My wife said I should try that. After seeing what you did I just mite!


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

05Slowbalt said:


> Looks great. I love the real water. My wife said I should try that. After seeing what you did I just mite!


Go for it! If you have any questions about the process or need a good pump for cheap let me know inbox me ill give you my # and walk you through any questions or concerns you have!


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

05Slowbalt said:


> Looks great. I love the real water. My wife said I should try that. After seeing what you did I just mite!


Thx Pete, and actually where the water comes down on the river side it flows at a rapid enough speed that when it comes back around under the waterfall it makes a current on its own, quite awesome to see in person, it's like watching a real receiver flow, also have rocks placed in certain areas to give it a little more back pressure..


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow very nice have not seen anyone with real water on there layout


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

lears2005 said:


> Wow very nice have not seen anyone with real water on there layout


Thank ou, and yea I'm always trying to take things to the next level..


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

More pics coming tonight


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

ExclusiveHO said:


> More pics coming tonight


hwell:


----------



## Bree (Jan 30, 2013)

that is amazing and a lot of work.....great job!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very creative modeling.....might consider a little touch of bleach to the water to help control algae and slim buildup.


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

great job on the layout !!


----------



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

*Fantastic!*

Very impressive. Was wondering how the real water has held up over time?:appl:


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow is wow, nice work and the water is most definitely the next level. Fantastic.


----------

